# 2001 Chevy 10 yard tandem axle dump with undertailgate salter



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

2001 Chevy 10 yard dump aluminum box stainless under tailgate salter 12k obo 3126 cat diesel Allison automatic transmission located near Detroit mi

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/d/2001-gmc-tandem-axel-dump/6350340076.html


----------

